# Philips Original Jacket Box Set



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I just received the Philips mega box in the mail. This is goingto be interesting, because I know I have a blind spot for this label. As a kid, I absolutely HATED their album covers. Hideous grinning Brendels. Uncomfortable looking posed shots. Unartistic design. I also found Brendel and Haitink to be terrifically tame and reserved in their interpretations, it got so the only Phiips records I bought were the operas from Bayreuth.

I'm expecting that this box is going to show me a side of the label I overlooked.

Edit URL http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4784614


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Didn't know about this looks interesting, do you have a list of what's in the box.

I know what you mean about the covers, it even has Jessye Norman's scary looming hairdo

[video]http://www.jpc.de/image/w600/front/0/0028947846147.jpg[/video]


----------



## idomeneo (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this. Waiting for the US release, so far pre-order price is flirting with $100. Love the DG 111 sets and Decca Sound set.

You can see the contents here: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=812873


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice package and looks like some interesting titles. I have bought and own a lot of Philips discs myself and have always felt that Philips was pretty consistent in their productions over the years.

Kevin


----------



## korenbloem (Nov 5, 2012)

I own the 111 years collection 1 and 2, Decca box and recently the Philips boxset (It's already available in the Netherlands, Germany and UK). I prefer this box slightly above that of Decca. I love this philips box, because they centered around the late romantisme and early 1900's. 

I still hope that EMI and definitely Sony is comming with there own versions like these. For Chandos, and Naxos its probably to early. Yet a collection of those 2 labels would be great. Because they mainly focus on contemporary composers (atleast the records I own, released by them)


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

There is already a similar chandos release:

















And naxos has a set of 25th anniversary box sets with 10 CDs in each, Great Opera, Great Ballet, Great Symphonies etc

http://www.deepdiscount.com/Naxos-Anniversary-Classical-Box-Set-sale


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Looks like PHILIPS recordings fans have a new "high" available -- Philips Classics - Stereo Years - 50 CDs









From publicity info:

This 50-CD collection of analogue albums aims to represent the heyday of Philips' passion for great natural sound - the Stereo Years. There was a firm belief within the label's team that recording technique was there to serve the music - the Musicians had their own views about how any given piece should be interpreted and how it should sound; the recording team's job was to grasp that vision and make it a reality. This recording philosophy, combined with great artistry and visionary repertoire policy, created a special chapter in the

history of classical music recordings that still inspires artists, sound engineers and collectors alike.

Included are some of Philips' greatest analogue albums, presented with original artwork, plus a 200-page booklet documenting the history of the label. With personal reminiscences by key members of staff, plus a note by former Philips producer David Cairns.

Artists featured include icons such as Salvatore Accardo, Eduard van Beinum, Claudio Arrau, Dame Janet Baker, Alfred Brendel, José Carreras, Sir Colin Davis, Antal Doráti, Clara Haskil & Arthur Grumiaux, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink, Orchestre de Paris, Seiji Ozawa, Edo de Waart and many more.

You can get the disc listing at PRESTO CLASSICAL web site: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Philips/4788977

Have I ordered mine yet? I'm still considering. Though I often purchase the large box sets of various label highlights -- the CHANDOS box, the MERCURY LIVING PRESENCE boxes, the DECCA boxes, and several others -- I never did pick up the first PHILIPS box set, the "Original Jacket" set. So I'm still out on this one. I know I don't need anymore CDs as I already have more than I can listen to in what remains of my lifetime, even if I were to undertake marathon sessions and cut down sleeping to a minimum.

Did I really say "undertake"?

Enjoy, PHILIPS fans.


----------

